# A French Verge Watch



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi!

The next watch here is an old french verge watch made in about 1800 to 1820. The movement is highly engraved - but it seems this decoration

was made later. If you look closer to the engraved plate, you can see the remains of two signatures: the watchmaker and a city. But alas both

signature parts are unreadable. As typical for continental verge watches, the winding is made from the front side, through a keyhole in the dial.

English verge watches are wound through the back side. The watch has a strong beat and is keeping good time (for a verge watch).










The dial is lightly domed enamel with roman numerals, a key hole for winding, time-setting is done with a key on the square-end from the minute

hand (as usual for those old watches). There are light damages on the enamel as you can see.










The case is out of silver, the back lid can be detached (but is not really made for this - the movement can be swung out). There are some

makers mark in the back lid - probably from the case maker, read "I K". On the back is a pattern with a church and a river.










The movement is a real eye candy. Under these rich engravings is a typical full plated verge movement of plain quality, the _Coq_ (balance

wheel bridge) fixed with two screws is typical for continental watches (exceptions are swedish verge watches). On this image you can see

the maker mark in the back lid and how the movement is swung out of the case. That disc beside the Coq with another square end in the center

is for the regulation (it moves a little slider that catches the hairspring). The hairspring is of old style with only two turns - if you look on modern

hairsprings you'll see much more turns. Of course the winding mechanism has a fusee (and chain). As mentioned the winding is done from the

front side.










Just another view to the movement with eyes on the crown wheel - typical and a must-have for verge watches.

Regards,

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Andreas I'd like to know - What is the watch featured in your avatar? It looks really nice.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

That watch is an old swiss watch, sold in Austria (Graz)... later!

Andreas


----------

